# Forged Pistons



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

How much do a good set of forged pistons go for on a GA16?
Any recomendations would be nice too.


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

motivational has a set of turbo pistons for 500 bucks


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mike can get them in any c/r you want up to 11:1 iirc


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Katana, which Mike are you talking about?

sentraspeed, do you know the compression ratio on it the turbo pistons?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its Mike Saiki (spelling?) right. he's "motivational1" on here....or the website is www.motivational.net


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

8.5....they start at 8.5 and go to 11


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

JE will custom make them any size and any compression for $170 a cyl. and ARIAS will do the same for $140 a cyl. but you have to send them a stock piston.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Besides pistons does anyone know where to get valves and springs, rods, cranks, and any other brute internals maybe even a block girdle or sleeves?


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Go to BRC Performance for pistons. They will make them from forged stock and cheaper than JE and other brands....and to YOUR custom specs.

I had a set made for my 6 cyl Z and it was just over $500


----------

